# Rabbit Shed - My Blog...



## BellaBunnies (Mar 8, 2013)

I thought it would be nice to share our from scratch new bunny quarters....

Here goes:

We started building it at my OH unit (excuse the rubbish in the background  )

My OH starting the side...








The first side built & the plastic coated wood underneath that is planned to be the base...






We screwed the 2 sides to the base to measure the front and back, then built the panels to fit...






We then dismantled it all (the good thing about building it in sections), and took it home to paint...






We then attached feather-board (leaving a gap for a window)






My Dad then suggested he had 'just the thing', a large window frame / window. We stripped off the feather-board and mounted the new freebie...






Here it is boarded back up...






We boarded up the front and the door, made a roof (exterior ply) then covered the back half of the roof using heat up roofing felt.. The window is balancing in the frame in the pic because I want to paint the frame before fixing in the window.






That's as far as we have got up to date.... :wave:


----------



## PaGal (Mar 8, 2013)

That is looking very nice. Can't wait to see it when done.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks great. I always use drywall screws so I can re do and change if I need to--nails are okay, but once in they are there to stay. I also have all 18 volt dewalt tools--just love that you don't have to mess with cords.


----------



## BellaBunnies (Mar 18, 2013)

Update: 

Finishing off the roof felt with OH in the picture lol (skin on my knuckle removed in the process ) :






Roof back on and the second coat of paint drying:






We now have the corners to cover, top piece making for above the door, a coat of sadolin on the window frame, seal in the window, the locks to put on the door, and the inside shelves etc to do, then to lift the shed and place concrete posts underneath for it to sit on


----------



## BellaBunnies (Apr 15, 2013)

The next step was to make the concrete area larger....

Ready for slabs:




Then everything was put on hold, as this happened:





This weekend we painted the window frame with black sadolin and cut concrete fence posts down to size to sit the shed on, then moved the shed back into place:





We then lifted the hutch into place (please excuse my nosy cat  lol )





We still have lots to do: the corners to cover, the frame taking out to paint behind, the bottom slats to paint, a top piece making for above the door, the locks to put on the door, the window to fit and the inside shelves to make. The hutch also needs a new bottom door as Seth has attacked it and ruined it :lol: Then the run to make to connect them together 

Thanks for looking


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow that looks so good! Did you build those hutches yourself? If so, any chance you could share the plans? ^.^


----------



## BellaBunnies (Apr 15, 2013)

sweet_buns said:


> Wow that looks so good! Did you build those hutches yourself? If so, any chance you could share the plans? ^.^



Thanks for your comment, we built the double hutch 12 months ago, we didn't follow any plans for that, We bought timber and worked out how to cut it from the size of the lengths we bought, it was all guess work with what we had in front of us. (same with the shed)

I can take some pics of the inside of it in more detail and post them for you to see how its gone together if you would like?


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 15, 2013)

I would love that BellaBunnies, thanks a bunch! ^.^


----------

